# VISTA 64bit users: I need help confirming a Kontakt 4.1.3 bug



## tommalm (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi!

I'm having troubles with Kontakt 4 (latest build). For some reason Kontakt is loading samples several times into ram, although the patches within the Kontakt instance is sharing the same samples. 

I'm being told by NI that this was fixed in the last update, but atleast it is not working for me. So I was wondering if some of you on a PC might test something out for me, to se if this is a problem which only occurs on my system. 

Now heres the case: 
I load up one instance of Kontakt (in either Cubase 5 or VE Pro), then I first load the patches which shares the same samples, for example Tonehammer Emotional Piano, the ram usage is being displayed correctly. Lets say I load four different patches, where the first one will load up the samples. The three following patches utilize the same samples, and therefore, the samples won't be loaded into ram again. 
Up until here everything is working as expected, the ram usage is correct, confirmed both in Kontakt and Vistas Task manager. 

But, if I now save this project (Cubase or VE Pro), close it, and then reload the project, the samples will be loaded for each of the four patches, in other words, the ram usage is four times higher than before. If I save the content of the Kontakt instance as a multi, and reload that multi, ram usage goes down to the correct amount again. But ofcourse, if I reload the main project the ram usage is yet again going through the roof. 

Can someone please test out this scenario and report back what your results are? 
I'm using Vista 64, Cubase 5 (32/64 bit latest version) and VE Pro (latest version). 

Thank you!

-tom


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 7, 2010)

This works just fine in Reaper 3.


----------



## tommalm (Dec 7, 2010)

*Re: Need confirmation on a potential Kontakt 4 bug.*

Hmmm...strange. 

I've tested it in Cubase 5 32bit and 64bit, and in VE Pro. I'm getting same results each time. This is with background loading turned off by the way. 

Ok...what is going on here!? I just set up a template for Plectrum, a multi containing quite a few patches. The total ram usage was about 170 mb. When reloading this project the ram usage is 5.48 gb?!. This happens both when I host the Kontakt instance in Cubase, and when I host it in VE Pro. Also the ram usage is confirmed, both in Kontakt and in task manager. 

-tom


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 7, 2010)

I have background loading turned on here. Maybe that's the game changer?


----------



## tommalm (Dec 7, 2010)

*Re: Need confirmation on a potential Kontakt 4 bug.*

Just tested with background loading turned on, same results...


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 7, 2010)

Just for the sake of comparison, try it with latest available version of Reaper. Download it from http://www.reaper.fm/download (www.reaper.fm/download)


Oh, and I used K4.1.1.


----------



## tommalm (Dec 7, 2010)

*Re: Need confirmation on a potential Kontakt 4 bug.*

Thanks Evil, I will try with Reaper, but I have a feeling its either Kontakt related, or somehow tied to my system. I'm using Kontakt 4.1.3.4125.

Let me now if you are able to test with the latest Kontakt version. 

Thank you!

-tom


----------



## tommalm (Dec 7, 2010)

*Re: Need confirmation on a potential Kontakt 4 bug.*

I can't be 100% sure, but looking at the loading screen in Kontakt, it almost seem as if all the samples are being loaded (pr patch) with the loading bar at full, then it seems as if the same files are being loaded several times over. Although it goes by to fast so I cant be sure. 

But in this case, with Plectrum, its beyond anything I have seen before. From 170 mb usage to 5.5 gb usage!!! In the other cases, ram usage is usually doubled.


----------



## tommalm (Dec 7, 2010)

*Re: Need confirmation on a potential Kontakt 4 bug.*

Ok some progress!

It seems as if this bug is only connected to Kontakt Libraries. It does not happen when reloading sampels which are not a part of registred Kontakt library. 

Evildragon, could you try confirming this? 

Thank you!


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 7, 2010)

You mean Kontakt Player libraries? Or Kontakt Factory Library?


I did my test with Scarbee Pre-Bass, which is a registered KP library


----------



## tommalm (Dec 7, 2010)

*Re: Need confirmation on a potential Kontakt 4 bug.*

Yes I mean Kontakt Player libraries. I tested with Symphobia, Tonehammers 4 pianos, Plectrum and LASS. 

I tried setting up 2 different Kontakt 4.1.3.4125 in Cubase 5.5. The first instance contains 1 patch (non-kontakt library) loaded 4 times, that is 1 patch, loaded 4 times. 
Ram usage is 80 mb. When project is reloaded, ram usage is still 80mb.

The second Kontakt instance contains 1 patch (Kontakt Player library) loaded 4 times over. Ram usage is 0.7gb. When project is reloaded, ram usage is over 2gb!

I tried this with several Kontakt Player libraries and several non-Kontakt Player libraries, and the results are always as above, only the actual ram usage of Kontakt Player library will vary depending on the library.


----------



## tommalm (Dec 7, 2010)

*Re: Need confirmation on a potential Kontakt 4 bug.*

Ok, I just redid this scenario in Reaper x64. Same results as my previous post.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 7, 2010)

32-bit version here. Tried with Symphobia as well, still correct loading.


----------



## polypx (Dec 7, 2010)

I just checked Cubase 4 and Kontakt 4.1.3, and saved and reloaded a song using a registered library. It only loads the needed samples once.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 7, 2010)

Too strange. 64-bit OS? I'm on WinXP SP2, 32-bit.


----------



## polypx (Dec 7, 2010)

Snow Leopard. But Cubase 4 is not 64 bit, and since that's hosting Kontakt, I think that's a 32 bit configuration.


----------



## tommalm (Dec 7, 2010)

*Re: Need confirmation on a potential Kontakt 4 bug.*

Just to be clear about OS. I'm using Vista Business 64 bit. 

So far I tested this with Cubase 5 (latest version) both 32/64 bit, Reaper 64bit and VE Pro 64bit.

The problem only occurs (seemingly) when reloading a song containg Kontakt 4 (1.3.4125) hosting Kontakt Libraries. 

In a earlier support case with Tonehammer, he could not confirm this, I think he was using a Mac. So it may seem as this is a Kontakt/Windoes issue. Although so far no one other than me is experiencing this.


----------



## tommalm (Dec 7, 2010)

*VISTA 64bit users: Need confirmation on a major Kontakt 4.1.3 bug.*

Ok, I just tried the above scenario on my laptop which had an older version of Kontakt 4 installed. The result: no problems, everything loaded correctly.

Then I installed the latest Kontakt 4 update on the laptop (Vista Home 64bit), and tried loading the same project. The result: the same samples were being loaded over and over again. 

I'm tempted to conclude that Kontakt 4.1.3 on Vista64 contains a pretty MAJOR bug. A ram usage of 170mb turns into 5.5 gb when reloading the project?! 

And for some reason NI does not acknowledge this. There is almost 4 weeks since I reported this bug, and it took over a week before I got a reponse that told me this was fixed. I have sent follow-up mails but I haven't recivied any respons to them.

So much for template buildning...


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 7, 2010)

*Re: VISTA 64bit users: Need confirmation on a major Kontakt 4.1.3 bug*



tommalm @ 7.12.2010 said:


> Kontakt *Player* library ... non-Kontakt *Player* library ...



Just to alleviate any possible confusion. They are ALL _Kontakt libraries_, but some are developed particularly for _Kontakt Player_.


----------



## tommalm (Dec 7, 2010)

*Re: VISTA 64bit users: Need confirmation on a major Kontakt 4.1.3 bug*

No I have not fixed the problem, EvilDragon just corrected me on a typo, the test should be performed on Kontakt Player libraries, and non-Kontakt Player libraries.

Yeah I suspect this is a Kontakt 4.1.3 bug. I could not reproduce the bug on a previous version I tested.


----------



## tommalm (Dec 7, 2010)

Sorry to be a bother, but I have to confirm this 100% to be sure its just not my system. 

Could any Windows (preferably Vista 64bit) user with Kontakt 4.1.3 try this: 

- Create a new project in your sequencer. 
- Open 2 instances of Kontakt 4 
- In the first instance, load non-Kontakt Player Library samples, for example load 1 patch four times over. Register the ram usage. 
- In the second instance, load Kontakt Player Library samples, load 1 patch four times over. Register the ram usage. 
- Save your sequencer project and close it. 
- Now reload the project, and check the two Kontakt instances ram usage. 

What I am seeing is that when you reload a project, with several patches that are from a Kontakt Player Library, which should be sharing the same samples, the samples are being loaded several times into ram within the same Kontakt instance. The non-Kontakt library samples will load correctly. 

Thank you!


----------

